# Pflanzen in reinem Sand



## burki (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo

nun muss ich doch wieder fragen:

Hier wird ja ein Sand-Lehmgemisch empfohlen.
Da ich aber keinen Lehm hatte habe ich meine Pflanzen , Pfaanzkörbe mit Vlies, in reinem Spielkastensand gesetzt.
Ok, sie wachsen zwar, auch wenn nicht alle so schnell wie ich es hätte und einiges wird auch gelb. Aber im Sand fault,stinkt es und der Sand ist teilweise schwarz. Eine Pflanze ging auch ein.
Man sagte mir der Pflanzenlieferant das liege auch am Sand der zu sehr verdichtet.
Nur ein Sand-Lehmgemisch verdichete doch auch.

Nun doch bei Pflanzekörben Kies nehmen?

Hier steht was was von Kies / grober Sand:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24378


----------



## rumbalotte (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Blöde Frage: Hast Du die Erde von den Pflanzen entfernet, bevor Du sie in den Sand gesetzt hast? Wenn nciht, dann ist es vermutlich diese Erde, die da gammelt...


----------



## Connemara (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Wenn die Erde gut abgewaschen ist, gammelt da gar ncihts. Ich habe dieses Frühjahr komplett Sandkastensand eingebracht und die Pflanzen wachsen richtig gut. Keine gammelnde, stinkende Erde....


----------



## burki (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*



rumbalotte schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Hast Du die Erde von den Pflanzen entfernet, bevor Du sie in den Sand gesetzt hast? Wenn nciht, dann ist es vermutlich diese Erde, die da gammelt...



nur was sehr lose war, aber so richtig abgewaschen habe ich sie nicht.
vor allem die pflanzen aus dem baumarkt in pflanzbehältern, die wären schwierig zu waschen, alles sehr verwurzelt....  (__ binsen).
viele pflanzen hatte auch saubere wurzeln ohne erde dran und auch solche haben schwarzen stellen im sand und stinken.

dann werde ich die nächsten 100% von der erde sauber machen.


----------



## elkop (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

warum erst die nächsten? tu doch die alten nochmal raus, die arbeit lohnt sich, denke ich.


----------



## burki (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

wollte jetzt kurz vor dem herbst die pflanzen nicht mehr raus tun. haben ja schon angewachsen.
müsste dann den sand ja auch erneuern.

das die erde den sand schwarz färbt kann ja sein, nur der teichgrund hat auch reinen sand und an den stellen sind keine pflanzen und auch dort ist der sand schwarz und stinkt.
kenne ich vom aquarium.
mir wurde dahin gehend auch in einem anderen thread mit sauerstoffmangel geantwortet.

bin mir nun unsicher ob ich das wieder ändern soll. macht arbeit, kostet geld und das resultat ist nicht sicher (aus meiner sicht)

danke für die tips.

bei den nächsten pflanzen (fürn kübelteich ...und die zukunft) werde ich jedenfall die wurzel besser säubern.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hallo,

also ich hab meine Pflanzen im Teich nur in Sand (mit Lehmanteil) gesetzt, bei mir gammelt da nichts.

LG Markus


----------



## nik (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hallo Burki,

wenn der Sand schwarz wird und stinkt, dann ist das auf anaerobe Zersetzung organischer Masse zurück zu führen. Üblicherweise  nennt man das Faulen.

Deswegen habe ich, auch als Aquarianer, einen Heidenrespekt vor organischen Stoffen im Bodengrund. Sand auch Kies werden also dann problematisch, wenn sie organische Stoffe enthalten oder die einsickern können und unter anaeroben Bedingungen unter Bildung von Schwefelwasserstoff zersetzt werden. In einem Aquarium, das war mein erstes Sandbecken mit gewaschenem, feuergebranntem Quarzsand 0,4-0,6mm, habe ich bei dessen Auflösung nach ca. 12 Jahren Laufzeit geradezu unglaublich appetitlich frisch riechenden Sand aus dem Becken geholt. Nach dem mich Lehm unter Sand im Teich wegen noch leichterer Fäulnis im speziellen Fall nicht so recht überzeugen konnte, bin ich dort auch auf reinen Sand umgestiegen. Sumpfpflanzen versorge ich mit zusätzlichem, eher reichlichem anorganischen Dünger in Form von vorgedüngten Lehmkugeln oder Düngestäbchen. Osmocote Düngekegel sind auch möglich. 
In das Teichlein fällt mehr oder weniger das ganze Jahr irgendwelcher pflanzlicher Krempel. Das ist zuviel und es bilden sich Stellen mit zu reichlichen organischen Ansammlungen und dann droht das zu faulen. Wegen eines Versuches, indirekt wegen Fadenalgen, hatte ich auch EM-Gewässer versucht. Das ist so ähnlich wie Kanne Brottrunk, d.h. tüchtig Milchsäurebakterien, es soll von der bakteriellen Zusammensetzung vielfältiger sein und ist insgesamt deutlich konzentrierter als Brottrunk. Na ja, das was ich erreichen wollte, traf es leider nicht, aber solche organischen Ansammlungen wurden erheblich schneller abgebaut und Fäulnis ist kein Thema mehr. Das hat jetzt einen festen Platz in meinem Teichpflegeset. 

Wenn es allerdings durch organische Stoffe im Grund und Sauerstoffmangel induzierte Fäulnis ist, wirst du nicht umhin kommen das mehr oder wenig aufwändig gerade ziehen zu müssen.
Das Resultat ist sonst für Wurzeln toxischer Schwefelwasserstoff und wird immer auch in unbestimmter Menge ins Wasser diffundieren und H2S ist auch ein Fischgift.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## tomsteich (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hi,

dass der Sand unter der obersten Schicht schwarz wird ist doch ganz normal und vollkommen problemlos. Den Sand zu erneuern ist vollkommen überflüssig und dazu auch sinnlos. Dazu gab es u. a. hier auch schon einige Threads, z.B. "fauliger Sand".

Unter dem Sand unseres Sandstrands sieht es genau so aus. Die Pflanzen kommen damit sehr gut zurecht. Die Erde vor der Bepflanzung restlos abzuwaschen macht natürlich Sinn.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## nik (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hallo Thomas,


> dass der Sand unter der obersten Schicht schwarz wird ist doch ganz normal und vollkommen problemlos.


nein, es ist nicht normal! Man kann zum H2S noch nicht einmal sagen, die Dosis macht das Gift, denn es ist immer toxisch. Man kann das dann in dieser Weise verharmlosen und durchaus auch praktisch recht haben. Das ist kein Vorwurf, ich kann aus Erfahrung nur sagen, das ist immer eine heikle Sache und man sollte sich ein Bild von dem Schaden(!) machen. Die einzige Möglichkeit neben Substrataustausch das zu reparieren sind Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen, die in der Lage sind über die Wurzeln Sauerstoff ins Substrat zu transportieren und ihr eigenes Mikroklima im Wurzelraum zu schaffen. H2S ist dann immer(!) eine Belastung bis hin zur Funktionsunfähigkeit der Pflanzen. 
Mir ist durchaus klar, dass das im Teich nicht gänzlich ohne dunkle Stellen ablaufen kann. Im Sand sieht man sie halt auch deutlich. Spässje ist das halt keins. Ich erwarte nicht, dass das jeder so sieht wie ich, aber aus langer Erfahrung heraus schrillen bei mir dann die Alarmglocken - obwohl mich Teich toleranter werden ließ. In einem Aquarium sind schwarze Stellen, H2S, besser vermeidbar und ein absolutes no go. H2S ist und bleibt ein hochwirksames Zellgift. Da gibt es nur eine Richtung, so wenig wie nur möglich. 

Ich erlaube mir mal einen drastischen Vergleich, wie viel Kohlenmonoxid willst du in der Umgebung haben? Wiki hilft weiter zur Schadwirkung von H2S und CO.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## burki (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

hallo

also gibt es 2 verschiedene meinungen.

@nik, organische stoffe lassen sich also auf zeit nie verhindern, denn algen, pflanzen sterben auch mal ob und gelangen ins substrat.
man muss also nur dafür sorgen das es nicht zu viel wird , nur wie?

war heute mal bei naturagart (oh weier nun ist der wunsch einen grösseren teich zu bauen noch stärker geworden), da wusste man auch nicht so recht wie das kommen kann. als ich sagte das mein teichlein erst 8 wochen läuft, sagte man mir da auch das es zeit braucht damit das gleichgewicht kommt.
dort wird auch sand/lehm genommen.

ich werde damit erstmal alles so belassen. gedüngt wird mit jbl osmocote kugeln. auch sehen was nach dem winter passiert ist.


----------



## burki (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*



nik schrieb:


> Hallo Burki,
> 
> Wegen eines Versuches, indirekt wegen Fadenalgen, hatte ich auch EM-Gewässer versucht. Das ist so ähnlich wie Kanne Brottrunk, d.h. tüchtig Milchsäurebakterien, es soll von der bakteriellen Zusammensetzung vielfältiger sein und ist insgesamt deutlich konzentrierter als Brottrunk. Na ja, das was ich erreichen wollte, traf es leider nicht, aber solche organischen Ansammlungen wurden erheblich schneller abgebaut und Fäulnis ist kein Thema mehr. Das hat jetzt einen festen Platz in meinem Teichpflegeset.
> 
> ...



hallo nik

em-gewässer, brottrunk, gerade ziehen....?

was räts mir nun konkret?
was ist ein em-gewässer?
soll ich einen "brottrunk" ins wasser tun?

sorry, vielleicht "dumme" fragen, aber wer dumm fragt bekommt vielleicht schlaue antworten


----------



## burki (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

hallo

jetzt habe ich zum 2. male neue __ igelkolben in reinem sand/pflanzkasten auf ca. 20cm tiefe gesetzt.
wieder sind die wurzel schwarz geworden und der ansatz verfault.

bin nun ratlos was ich mache. kann dieser sand ein grund sein das meine pflanzen nicht so recht wachsen oder liegt das am neuen teich?

eine igelkolbe kann noch gehen und darum habe ich diese mal probeweise in kies gesetzt, weil der liefrant sagte das sand "dicht" macht.


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hallo Burki,

in was für einen Pflanzkasten hast du denn gesetzt? Wenn dieser keine Löcher hat, könnte das evtl. der Grund sein. Oder steht die Pflanze insgesamt zu tief?


----------



## tomsteich (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

Hallo Burki,

was ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, .....gräbst Du die immer wieder aus um zu schauen, ob der Sand schwarz ist? Wenn ja, wozu? Was stört Dich denn daran? Lass doch jetzt den Teich einfach mal im Ruhe und gib Deinen Pflanzen die Zeit zum wachsen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## burki (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in reinem Sand*

hallo

sins normale kästen für den teich aus dem baumakrt, haben natürlich löcher.
ist nur ausgelegt mit vlies.

ich grabe sie nicht immer aus, nur wenn die stegel gelb/glasig werden schaue ich nach. dann nützt auch keine zeit wenn sie dann schon abgestorben sind und so war es 2x beim __ igelkolben.
ob reisst der wind, so war es hier, die pflanzen auch teilweise wieder raus weil sie noch nicht verwurzelt sind.
kann mir keiner erzählen das schwarze wurzeln , was dann auch noch stinkt, normal ist.


----------

